# 55Lb I-pilot sufficient for the Beavertail Mosquito?



## Get Tight! (Feb 3, 2020)

Looking at the rigging for the Beavertail Mosquito and wondering if the 55lb thrust is sufficient? Any thoughts on stem length?


----------



## Reelscreamer (Dec 28, 2016)

Get Tight! said:


> Looking at the rigging for the Beavertail Mosquito and wondering if the 55lb thrust is sufficient? Any thoughts on stem length?


I have a mosquito with 55lb ipilot and it has plenty of thrust. Unless you sit in current and have the motor running high speeds all day you shouldn’t have any issues.


----------



## Get Tight! (Feb 3, 2020)

Thanks! I do sit in current sometimes with spot lock on in my 191 bay scout w 80 lb and it struggles sometimes. It is an ‘09 tho. Do you think the 54” stem is sufficient? Does your prop ever come out of the water?


----------



## TwitchAO (Feb 18, 2019)

Get Tight! said:


> Looking at the rigging for the Beavertail Mosquito and wondering if the 55lb thrust is sufficient? Any thoughts on stem length?


I had the same setup and worked fine. i even used the spot lock in the keys for tarpon hours at a time and the motor still lasted all day. with no wind and current the motor will move the boat at about 2.5 mph. The only way you're getting an 80lb thrust on there is with Lithium Ion batteries. Two amgs are to heavy for the mosquito.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If I was adding Lithium batteries to save weight I’d have an 80# trolling motor. I had a 55# on a skiff and in any kind of wind it was a turd.


----------



## TwitchAO (Feb 18, 2019)

Get Tight! said:


> Thanks! I do sit in current sometimes with spot lock on in my 191 bay scout w 80 lb and it struggles sometimes. It is an ‘09 tho. Do you think the 54” stem is sufficient? Does your prop ever come out of the water?


You are also going to want to cut the shaft down. most places charge $100-$200 for this. You need somewhere between 36" to 48". I never did do this before I sold the boat but I was always complaining about the 52" shaft being to high out of the water. I wish Minn Kota sold the motors with smaller shafts like Rhodan.


----------



## Reelscreamer (Dec 28, 2016)

Get Tight! said:


> Thanks! I do sit in current sometimes with spot lock on in my 191 bay scout w 80 lb and it struggles sometimes. It is an ‘09 tho. Do you think the 54” stem is sufficient? Does your prop ever come out of the water?


No the shaft is plenty long enough. You shouldn’t have an issue with that. If you are in an area where the bow is moving that much you will be taking some water over the bow in the mosquito most likely.


----------



## Get Tight! (Feb 3, 2020)

Thanks all!


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

What are your home waters? Here in Jax the way I fish, I would absolutely not want 55 lbs on the bow of a Mosquito.


----------



## Get Tight! (Feb 3, 2020)

SC. We do have big tides and big current. So, 2 votes for no 55lb...Thx!


----------



## TwitchAO (Feb 18, 2019)

Get Tight! said:


> SC. We do have big tides and big current. So, 2 votes for no 55lb...Thx!


If you go 80lb Thrust you *have* to go with lithium batteries. The mosquito cannot float that much weight up front with regular lead acid or amg. Mine would squat pretty bad at the bow when I fished solo with a single amg battery. Took quite a few waves over the bow.


----------



## TwitchAO (Feb 18, 2019)

Here is a pic of what I mentioned above


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

55#, I’ve got a 55 on mine and it holds in all I want to fish in.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Can you keep the batteries in the console or anywhere else in the boat?


----------



## TwitchAO (Feb 18, 2019)

windblows said:


> Can you keep the batteries in the console or anywhere else in the boat?


There is no other place to stick a battery for the tm than the front hatch. The console only has enough room for the house batter due to the over-sized live well in the jump seat. You might be able to get one more in there if its a group 27 but two more is impossible.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Advice above is spot on. I had a 2017 Mosquito and you don't want to overload that skiff as it's a bit tippy and very weight sensitive. I had a 55# iPilot on mine but only used it in fresh water so would think you would need more thrust for saltwater and then more batteries. I'd sure go with lithium due to reasons above. That skiff has a nice sharp bow entry, which is great for cutting waves but requires more water to draft than most poling skiffs in it's class. Lightly loaded, that was an 8" boat for me. However, I did buy it with a power pole, center console and center console jump seat. I'd prefer a much lighter version with side console, minimal extras, etc. Compared to a typical Waterman hull, it's more narrow and fairly heavy.
Best,


----------



## Get Tight! (Feb 3, 2020)

Thanks all! I may end up sticking both of them in the Jump seat. Talked with Liz today and she is gonna put me in touch with a guy that fishes the Carolinas and has 2 12v's in his Mosquito.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Running a 12v 55lb iPilot on my Mosquito as well. It’s plenty to hold that boat. I’ve held spot lock inside Jupiter inlet for the last 3 hours of low and a full high tide cycle and the boat never moved a foot. I do agree with the above posts, two batteries up front is too much weight.


----------



## Get Tight! (Feb 3, 2020)

Jumbo Jet said:


> Running a 12v 55lb iPilot on my Mosquito as well. It’s plenty to hold that boat. I’ve held spot lock inside Jupiter inlet for the last 3 hours of low and a full high tide cycle and the boat never moved a foot. I do agree with the above posts, two batteries up front is too much weight.





Jumbo Jet said:


> Running a 12v 55lb iPilot on my Mosquito as well. It’s plenty to hold that boat. I’ve held spot lock inside Jupiter inlet for the last 3 hours of low and a full high tide cycle and the boat never moved a foot. I do agree with the above posts, two batteries up front is too much weight.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Go for more tm thrust. Have you considered a 24 volt lifepo4 battery in the bow. 50ah weighs 30lbs or so and would give you plenty of power for a long day in a single battery.

You would be able to keep your jump seat for storage.


----------



## Get Tight! (Feb 3, 2020)

Thanks all!


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

I 


TwitchAO said:


> You are also going to want to cut the shaft down. most places charge $100-$200 for this. You need somewhere between 36" to 48". I never did do this before I sold the boat but I was always complaining about the 52" shaft being to high out of the water. I wish Minn Kota sold the motors with smaller shafts like Rhodan.


I Cut my shaft down and it was easy . Just be careful not to cut the wires.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Any updates on this thread? I'd almost bite the bullet for Lithium, but read some negative press from Minn Kota about running Lithium's at high speed and potentially damaging the motor...


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Unplugged said:


> I
> 
> I Cut my shaft down and it was easy . Just be careful not to cut the wires.


Yes not very difficult but voids the warranty if not done by a service center. At least so my local service center told me. Hey charged me $60 I think. And yes, you definitely want to cut it down. I think I took off 10". One of better $60 I've spent


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I use an AC/DC charger with lithium 12V on 55#, if you jump up and run anywhere battery charges back up fast. Works great for me. It’s on a pro.


----------



## walkercope (Apr 14, 2020)

I have a hog island skiff (450lbs) with a 200lb outboard, poling platform, front deck, two batteries, 2 guys, gas tank, using a 55lb terrova, fishing mainly the Chattahoochee river and it holds me in low to moderate flows. IMO it'll work fine for you.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

What charger are you using?ckeat


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Stealth 1 AC / DC stack, lithium DC unit.


----------

